# Old Fisher Speedcast Under hood full Hydraulic to electric.



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys, I just bought an old Fisher for my 96 Ram 2500 ext.cab 5.9 cummins. Problem is as much as I love full hydraulics there's no way I can fit that unit under my hood.If I need to use a Haldex any sugestions as to where mount it because the dimensions of the unit that won't fit either. This absolutely the best site I've ever seen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## willshome (Mar 5, 2012)

could you use a remote reservoir? Like some power steering units use


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Possibly*

Thanks for the reply Will. Of course the fisher unit combines the pump and resevoir as a unit. I have a Down Easter Dump inserted in the bed. However I would have no way to drive the pump with my engine. Excuse me because I'm new to this site I hope this reply works.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I had an early Diamond plow on a 92 Dodge diesel. It used a small, belt driven pump in conjunction with a remote tank mounted on the headgear. Or maybe you could mount the Haldex unit on the headgear. It wouldn't be much bigger than the tank I had.


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Fisher Conversion*

Thanks, jhenderson. I would love to do that if possible because under the pass. seat might be horrible. I'm a retired ironworker so fabrication shouldn't be a problem. I'm new to this site but not to snow fighting, I've plowed Highways,towns,lots,etc. Now I can get excited about snow again. I'll try to make something work.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe you could sell off what you have and buy a Meyer pump, all external, electric over hydraulic and should be able to be found reasonable on Craigslist and such.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

bear60;1579302 said:


> Hi guys, I just bought an old Fisher for my 96 Ram 2500 ext.cab 5.9 cummins. Problem is as much as I love full hydraulics there's no way I can fit that unit under my hood.If I need to use a Haldex any sugestions as to where mount it because the dimensions of the unit that won't fit either. This absolutely the best site I've ever seen. Thanks in advance.


I converted an under the hood Minute mount to the Insta-act set-up. I had to buy the complete Insta-act hyro unit & all the electrical items that go with it. P m me if you'd like more details on how to do this


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I certainly will put the old unit for sale on Craigs list.


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Snow Commander, I contacted a seller of a Fisher seph on ebay and he told me that in order to make his unit work I would need to buy a new lighting harness, another power harness etc.He quoted the prices. Although he didn't sell the accessories he was honest enough to tell me what I was dealing with. I will PM you and I am really thankful for you help.Thanks again.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, u can go with a 2 plug set-up or the 3 plug set-up. Either way I may have some of the electrical parts u need such as the 3 port computer module. Keep in touch and let me know how u make out.


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for your advice. I'm going to snoop around a little more and I will surely get back to you on my results.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Get yourself a Fisher SEHP unit. You can build your own harness with a separate up down and left to right toggle switch. You just need the schematics of the wiring. Not too hard. Build a separate light harness with relays. A lot cleaner and cheaper than buying the fisher harness and lights and stuff. Also check out my signature where I converted an old diamond to a Fisher Minute mount using a horizontal Fenner pump converted to be vertical. You may get some ideas.


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Old Fisher*

Thanks TJS, that's great info and I really do enjoy running wires and I'm technical enough to understand how the components work. I haven't checked your page yet, but everyone has been so helpful and this site is full of super people.Thanks again.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You can get a 6 fin Fisher/Western joystick or as I stated before build a harness using diodes and 2 toggles. Make sure you use diodes cause you do not want voltage going back to your toggles when commanding another function. Here is the schematic for the Fisher/Western joystick for the SEHP and the insta-act. 

Action Cartridge Activation Joy Stick Color Wire 
Raise S3 BLU 
Lower S1 RED 
Angle Right S2 GRN 
Angle Left S2/S3 GRN/BLU 
Power In Key On (+12) WHT 
Ground (-) BRN 
Solenoid/Relay Trigger (+12) out* BLK 


* This wire is only live when Raise, Left Angle and Right Angle.


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello to my friends who have been helping me with my old Fisher conventional. I haven't bailed out on the you or my project. But my 800.00 dollar bargain is turning into a bit of an a$$ ache...lol When I picked it up I didn't notice that the push bar was badly twisted so I'm looking to buy a new one or maybe get an I beam, cut the ears off of the old one and make a new one. I have a friend who will modify the frame to fit the truck. I believe the plow was off of a late gen. 1 Dodge and mine is a 96.I'll be back in touch when I get it mounted on my truck Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I hear that 100%! When I had put together my first gen Minute mount I went way over budget. I too, started with an under hood set-up and converted it to an electric unit. Not only had I paid way to much for my old beat up unit but the smuck had given me the wrong set of push plates for the truck. It wasn't till 2 months after the purchace that I realized this & there was no way I was driving another 800 miles to return the push plates or get my money back. I had gone over 800 miles round trip to buy the f'n plow so going back to that crook wasn't even an option for me. Add to that the fact that I was buying all the electrical bull-sht online piece-meal which cost me a ton of $$$. I wish I knew of this site back when I was putting my unit together. I'm sure I would have saved a ton of $$$ and time and frustration. Best of luck with your prodject!


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply S.C. What a nightmare you had sometimes we're a bit to trusting. I pretty much have a handle on my situation. I just ordered a new push bar from a very friendly Fisher dealer. I'm going to take my time and do everything right and will at least have quite a few new parts in the process...LOL I couldn't touch anything around here for less than 2500 to3000. Thanks again and I'll post my progress.


----------



## bear60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello to all of my friends who tried to help me with the conversion!!! The frame was in no way compatible with my truck. And all of you know what comes next..LOL. I bought brand new push plates,and truckside wiring and found really nice 8' MM1 . I guess bought a new plow backwards but I'm still very pleased and everything works fine...for now. Thanks so much to everyone for all of your help and I will be a Plowsite junkie forever. Bill


----------



## butchiegz (Dec 8, 2018)

jhenderson9196 said:


> I had an early Diamond plow on a 92 Dodge diesel. It used a small, belt driven pump in conjunction with a remote tank mounted on the headgear. Or maybe you could mount the Haldex unit on the headgear. It wouldn't be much bigger than the tank I had.


 Is there a diagram on how to do this set-up. Thanks


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

This thread is almost 6 years old. You might want to start a new thread.


----------

